
Uber says it’s reviewing incident of self-driving car running a red light - sundaeofshock
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/14/13960836/uber-self-driving-car-san-francisco-red-light-safety
======
mrbabbage
here's the original YouTube footage of the Third Street red light violation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CdJ4oae8f4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CdJ4oae8f4)

~~~
detaro
and already some discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180172)

